# Looking for advice on timed intercourse and hcg trigger



## Tkhalique (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi my name is Tara, it is my first time on a forum and looking for abut of advice regarding my fertility treatment. I have recently started taking menpour injections for 12 days and had a dominant follicle that measured 17mm. This surprised me that I responded so well .  I have previously not been able to ovulate on my own and no menses for the last 5 years due to a pituitary tumour and a damaged gland due to surgery. 

The nurse advised me to take my menopur shot as usual that night and then take one of the hcg (500) pregnyl shots at midnight that night.  I am 4 days post hcg shot and concerned I haven't ovulated. From what I remember ovulation to be quite painful. I don't seem to have had that particular experience of ovulation, just a few twinges, aches and pains and for some reason sensitive boobs. We have had intercourse  everyday since day 12, just to be sure.

My questioned is have I ovulated? I rang the nurses after 36 hours to tell her this( as this is the time frame) but she said they can't check if I have either and I wouldn't necessarily of had a scan. I think they were fobbing me off, as it was 2 days before Christmas. 

I have to take another hcg shot in 3 days time,  then a test on the 5th to ring the nursed with an outcome but just paranoid I haven't ovulated in the first place and was fobbed off .



Is there anyone who could shed any on this.( we are having ovulation indication with timed intercourse) if that helps


Thanks

Tara


----------



## caro226 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi Tara,
Sorry I've only just spotted your post.  Not sure if this helps, but I've had a follicle tracking scan in order to try and understand the 'dynamics' of ovulation - basically you should see one dominant follicle in the lead up to ovulation, and then post-ovulation the follicle should collapse back down again if an egg has been released.  This, combined with blood tests (progesterone levels should be >60) at about 7 days before your period should put you in the picture as to what's going on.
Hope this helps a bit, and good luck for next month - PM me if you want to discuss,
C xx


----------

